# Andrija Zivkovic



## Ma che ooh (13 Ottobre 2015)

Giocatore, nato e cresciuto calcisticamente nel Partizan Belgrado, dopo anni in cui aveva fatto vedere solo in parte il suo talento, quest'anno sembra definitivamente esploso, tante che da ala ha fatto in tutte le competizioni per ora 17 partite e 8 gol , fra cui 3 gol in due partite di Europa league League 
Zivkovic nato 11-7-1996, ha da poco compiuto di 19 anni, ma ha esordito poco più che 17enne ormai due anni fa.
P.s il giocatore ha il contratto in scadenza nel 2016


----------



## ralf (30 Dicembre 2015)

Pare sia saltato il suo trasferimento al Borussia Dortmund, per problemi con Pini Zahavi proprietario del 30% del cartellino di Zivkovic.


----------



## Ma che ooh (30 Dicembre 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Pare sia saltato il suo trasferimento al Borussia Dortmund, per problemi con Pini Zahavi proprietario del 30% del cartellino di Zivkovic.



Azz peccato avrebbero fatto un'affare senza dubbio


----------



## Theochedeo (31 Dicembre 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Pare sia saltato il suo trasferimento al Borussia Dortmund, per problemi con Pini Zahavi proprietario del 30% del cartellino di Zivkovic.



Ma ci vuole tanto a capire che a noi serve un giocatore del genere: un ala destra giovane forte ma con esperienza internazionale che non costi già uno sproposito.


----------



## ralf (31 Dicembre 2015)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Ma ci vuole tanto a capire che a noi serve un giocatore del genere: un ala destra giovane forte ma con esperienza internazionale che non costi già uno sproposito.



Il suo problema è che il suo cartellino è legato ad un fondo d'investimento, quindi non è da considerarsi come un vero parametro zero...


----------



## Ma che ooh (31 Dicembre 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Il suo problema è che il suo cartellino è legato ad un fondo d'investimento, quindi non è da considerarsi come un vero parametro zero...



Davvero? Tipo Mangala?


----------



## ralf (31 Dicembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Davvero? Tipo Mangala?



Tipo Alex Sandro che la Juve ha dovuto pagare 26 M pur essendo in scadenza a giugno, il suo cartellino era 10% del procuratore e il 35% di un fondo d'investimento.


----------



## Ma che ooh (31 Dicembre 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Tipo Alex Sandro che la Juve ha dovuto pagare 26 M pur essendo in scadenza a giugno, il suo cartellino era 10% del procuratore e il 35% di un fondo d'investimento.



 grazie


----------



## VonVittel (1 Gennaio 2016)

A 19 anni dà le piste ai vari Cerci, Honda e Suso...


----------



## 13-33 (3 Gennaio 2016)

Un fenomeno a football manager !!!


----------

